# Looking for Dawson County club or private farm to hunt



## chrisjones1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Im 58 and trying to find land or farm closer to my home.  Ethical Hunter. Not going to shoot at first deer I see. Would like a safe place to teach my grandchildren to hunt while they are young. If any available please email cslcable@aol.com

Work a lot and need somewhere closer to scout on the weekends.


----------



## chrisjones1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## chrisjones1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Pm sent but no reply


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Dec 20, 2016)

*Interested in Dawson club/land...*

Let me know if you still have spots.


----------



## mossy cods (Feb 22, 2017)

Club in Lumpkin got 1 opening 2017/18 season. About 15 min north of Walmart in dahlonega..150 acres/with 50 acres Nat forest beside it..500$ follow state regs...
Let me know if you are interested...


----------



## alanrey357 (Mar 18, 2017)

Any spots left in the hunt club?
I'm interested


----------

